# Humminbird 597 GPS



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Installed Lake Maps chip and worked well all day...in route to waypoint, lost the GPS function on the unit. Tried to reset to default settings, turn off/turn on etc., with no luck...anyone have this issue?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

There is no lake map chip that I know of for our little lake, but I'll sure be following this thread as I have a 597 on my pontoon.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

May be the internal gps not functioning. Head over to http://bb.sideimageforums.com/ and post something there. Greg is a bird tech and will be able to help you out. 

I had a 597ci hd di for two seasons. Once I figured it out, I loved it. I mainly fished indian lake with it. It did well, only reason I sold it was to get a 798 because I wanted down and side imaging. If you got any questions let me know.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TomC said:


> May be the internal gps not functioning. Head over to http://bb.sideimageforums.com/ and post something there. Greg is a bird tech and will be able to help you out.
> I had a 597ci hd di for two seasons. Once I figured it out, I loved it. I mainly fished indian lake with it. It did well, only reason I sold it was to get a 798 because I wanted down and side imaging. If you got any questions let me know.



Thanks for the link Tom.
Cumminsmoke & I were talking about his 'Bird' issues the other day, down on the big O River. This forum will help US. ;>)


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom....thanks for the link, just posted and waiting for some feedback. Hopefully won't have to replace the unit, the price and function are ideal for what I need.


----------

